# 20 محاضرة تعليمية لبرنامج Solidworks 2013



## عبدالله وتاري (18 سبتمبر 2013)

20 محاضرة تعليمية لبرنامج Solidworks 2013

http://www.youtube.com/user/abdulla...dworks-software&sort=dd&view=46&shelf_index=4


----------



## ahmed shawky (18 سبتمبر 2013)

​جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
​


----------



## razouk (10 نوفمبر 2013)

lmkn jon


----------



## engineer (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

